# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام در کنکور سراسری و کنکور کارشناسی ارشد

## gigabyte2052

سلام خسته نباشید میخواستم بدونم ثبت نام همزمان این 2 و دادن امتحانشون مشکلی داره؟یا ایجاد میکنه؟ لطفا دوستانی که اطلاع دارن جواب بدن تشکر

----------


## Math97

یه بار یکی از دوستام ارشد داشت شک داشت که ارشد دیگه بگیره یا از لیسانس شروع کنه یا اینکه دکترای رشته خودشو ادامه بده هر 3تا کنکورو ثبت نام کرد و شرکت هم کرد و مشکلی نبود!!!
ولی فکر کنم تحصیل همزمان در صورت قبولی مجاز نباشه

----------

